# MediTech Anavar, Legit ?



## BTBBC (Jul 24, 2012)

Got hold on some of this anavar at 50tabs per bottle (10mg/pill). Is it good stuff ? Has anyone heard of the brand before ?. Please respond


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

BTBBC said:


> Got hold on some of this anavar at 50tabs per bottle (10mg/pill). Is it good stuff ? Has anyone heard of the brand before ?. Please respond


Had some medi tech dbol before it was sure Shlit! ended up selling it to a punk ass 16 year old at the gym to get my money back!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Heard of but never tried. Post up some pictures to be sure.


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

http://www.allmedshop.net/223-685-thickbox/anavar-oxandrolone-10mg-50tablets-meditech.jpg

this ****?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

sawyer1 said:


> Had some medi tech dbol before it was sure Shlit! ended up selling it to a punk ass 16 year old at the gym to get my money back!


Nice one!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sawyer1 said:


> Had some medi tech dbol before it was sure Shlit! ended up selling it to a punk ass 16 year old at the gym to get my money back!


LMFAOOOO

heard meditech is pretty **** like, isnt it mostly down south/london type area?


----------



## BTBBC (Jul 24, 2012)

sawyer1 said:


> http://www.allmedshop.net/223-685-thickbox/anavar-oxandrolone-10mg-50tablets-meditech.jpg
> 
> this ****?


yep exactly this ****


----------



## BTBBC (Jul 24, 2012)

Just took 30mg (3 pills). I'm at 50mg/day and the bottle will last me for 10 days. I'll report back here and tell you guys if it is truly bad or legit.

Here's the bottle, just took the photo:


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds like some one is closely copping the name of Med-Tec


----------



## blacksterbmw (Aug 9, 2010)

That's the Thai version you have there. Not to be confused with Med Tech Solutions in the Uk


----------



## BTBBC (Jul 24, 2012)

Okay not sure if this is making me drowzy, but i've been feeling RREEEALLLLYYYY drowzy for two days, and that's how long I've been on MediTech's var.


----------



## blacksterbmw (Aug 9, 2010)

Try out the British one m8, you won't be disappointed


----------



## BTBBC (Jul 24, 2012)

blacksterbmw said:


> Try out the British one m8, you won't be disappointed


don't have access to it!!!

Update: I think what I got is pure caffeine pills. I am jittery as hell in the gym. I run from area to area, not walk lol...


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

Sounds like you have being ripped off mate


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

In for more updates

This is just stupid


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

BTBBC said:


> don't have access to it!!!
> 
> Update: I think what I got is pure caffeine pills. I am jittery as hell in the gym. I run from area to area, not walk lol...


God knows what you've got then. Var should give great pump during training and most of the day too. Good solid volume look.


----------



## BTBBC (Jul 24, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> God knows what you've got then. Var should give great pump during training and most of the day too. Good solid volume look.


I have a lot of volume already bro (6'0" / 190lbs / 8% BF), but the thing is that I haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary since starting var. Note that this is my first cycle, and that I'm just cycling it alone at 50mg/day (I know you need to take test, but var is as deep as I'd go when it comes to juice).


----------



## blacksterbmw (Aug 9, 2010)

I can get any amount of it


----------

